# Hauntcast Halloween Shlock-a-thon Now Playing!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Episode 79: Halloween Shlock-a-thon -- featuring Chris Birkett of Haunted Graveyard AZ, Amanda Ravange of Amanda Reevenge Haunting, and Halloween Carols from Kristen Lawrence. PLUS: Theater of the Mind with Revenant, News From Beyond with Jeff Doan, Something Wicked with Ed Gannon, The Darkest Web with Morbid Mariah, and Shocktails with Johnny Thunder.
Happy Halloween Cryptlickers, Stay Scary!








Listen now at:
https://www.hauntcast.net/
https://hauntcast.podbean.com
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/hauntcast/id359517803…
https://open.spotify.com/show/46nmqW7kuSovXIaAyplqnR
https://play.google.com/music/listen…
https://www.stitcher.com/…/hauntcast-radio-for-haunters-and…
Support Hauntcast at:
https://www.subscribestar.com/hauntcast
https://www.patreon.com/hauntcast


----------

